# Jerky in the Oven



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 15, 2017)

I just started a batch of jerky in the oven. I know, I'm not smoking it... too cold outside for me so I'm cheating. Added a little liquid smoke to the recipe and in the oven. My oven has a dehydrate mode and it works well. About 12 hours at 140 degrees and I'm good to go. 

Here is an oven shot (first try at posting a photo):









Dave


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Dang...fancy shmancy oven has a dehydrate mode!That would come in real handy as you have just proven. What brand is it?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 15, 2017)

It is a Thermador double wall oven. The top oven has jerky and the bottom oven has summer sausage right now. The dog is loving the smell of the kitchen!


----------



## motocrash (Dec 15, 2017)

Oscar says: Rares ra reef !?


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 16, 2017)

CD, looks good !


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2017)

I think that's the best use for paper clips ever, Dave!
And your oven sounds great!
I check ours and looks like 170 is the best it will do me.

Back when ovens had pilot lights, I use to make a lot of oven jerky. Then I used round steak, cut into strips, and draped over the oven rack in our trailer. Salt and peppered just like if I was going to eat it. That was it. Salt, pepper, and dry it out.

And since I was up late last night, I was venturing back and looking to see what folks are doing now.
Seems like flavored hamburger is a favorite. Sure looks easy anyway.
I'm more inclined to make my own seasoning. Anybody have any good mixtures they like?


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Dec 17, 2017)

Here is what I had in the oven:

4 lb eye of round roast (sliced @ 1/4”)
1/2 cup soy sauce (low salt)
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce (low salt)
1 tbsp liquid smoke
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp onion powder
1/2 tbsp black pepper
Crushed red pepper to taste
1/2 tbsp Morton's Tender Quick per lb of meat.

All mixed and in fridge overnight or so. Hung in oven on dehydrate (140 degrees). 
Done in about 9 hours.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 6, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Here is what I had in the oven:
> 
> 4 lb eye of round roast (sliced @ 1/4”)
> 1/2 cup soy sauce (low salt)
> ...


I’ve been looking for a good jurky recipe going to try this.  Looks like what I have been looking for.  Thanks for posting


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 6, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Oscar says: Rares ra reef !?
> 
> View attachment 347629



Love Oscar's tool belt! ;)
Looks like a Pro.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 6, 2018)

I've done a lot of jerky in my Thermador, using the convection setting at the lowest temp (140). I switched to doing 2-3 hours of smoke at 150, followed by 6-8 hours in the convection oven. The liquid smoke probably gets you pretty close to that same result.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 6, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Love Oscar's tool belt! ;)
> Looks like a Pro.


Oh...He's a pro!


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 6, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> Here is what I had in the oven:
> 
> 4 lb eye of round roast (sliced @ 1/4”)
> 1/2 cup soy sauce (low salt)
> ...



Wait,
You have an oven with dehydrate setting and can go to 140° 
What kind of oven? 
Jerky doing good? Looks good.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 7, 2018)

Rings,
Yes, my Thermador oven has a dehydrate mode that I can set for 140°. It makes great jerky in about 7-9 hours with beef cut about 1/4" thick. 
Dave


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 7, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> Wait,
> You have an oven with dehydrate setting and can go to 140°
> What kind of oven?
> Jerky doing good? Looks good.



I got curious, Johnny, and went lookin.
In a picture on this Thermador page there's the dial and sure enough, sez Dehydrate.
Too late for my prunie butt, but maybe not for some of you younger whippersnappers.
Hellofa nice piece of equipment!

Edit In: So I went looking for a range that might have a Dehydrate mode. Samsung has one.
May be more out there.

This wouldn't work for us, we are set up for a range that is backless.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah that's a great oven. Some have a rotisserie in them.. nice.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 7, 2018)

I have an older (24-year-old) Thermador. It does not have a "dehydrator" setting, but does have a convection setting. This turns on a fan which blows the hot air over the food. For me, it gives me a pretty good approximation to a dehydrator. I'm not sure whether a real dehydrator turns over the air more often, but my sense is that I wouldn't get much difference, at this temperature, and am therefore really happy with the results from this equipment.

So my point is that if you have a convection oven, and it can hold a 140 temperature, you should be able to do jerky almost as well as if you had a real dehydrator.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 7, 2018)

Heck John,some people do it in a regular oven with decent results on warm.Unfortunately my oven swings from 165 to 216 on warm :(


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 7, 2018)

John,
I agree 100%. My new Thermador has the "dehydrator" setting and I can set the temp I want. But I think just setting the temp I want and running it in the convection setting is about the same. Not sure if the dehydrator setting turns the air over to help dry things out or not. I may try it on convection next time to see if there is a difference. 
Dave


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 7, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Heck John,some people do it in a regular oven with decent results on warm.Unfortunately my oven swings from 165 to 216 on warm :(


Yes, that was my concern when I first did this 20+ years ago on the then-new oven. Fortunately, after extensive tests, I found out that this oven does an amazing job maintaining the temperature in a fairly narrow range around 140, and that it really does give me 140. I measured using an oven thermometer, and then later I used a 2 ounce metal container filled with oil which, after 40 minutes, I measured with my Thermapen. I did this at various temps, and the Thermapen always closely agreed with the temperature I had the oven set to.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 7, 2018)

I do all my jerky in the oven . Low setting is 170 . Comes out awesome .


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 7, 2018)

One question if I do this in a food dehydrator do I need to add cure or not. I have some so it won’t be problem


----------



## johnmeyer (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never used a cure. However, while I certainly do consider food safety, I also use my science and engineering skills to know when to worry and when not to. This one doesn't worry me much.

My thoughts on the subject: if you are planning to keep it on the shelf for six months, then use a cure; if you plan to eat it all in a month, don't bother.


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm with you John. But I throw in some Tender Quick just to be safe.


----------

